# 20 valve head onto 10 valve block?



## ryanmyers1458 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this possible? What will I need besides a timing belt?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 20 valve head onto 10 valve block? (ryanmyers1458)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmyers1458* »_What will I need besides a timing belt?

A bunch of stuff.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 20 valve head onto 10 valve block? (ryanmyers1458)*

It will physically fit and bolt on.
What you will need is gonna depend on what your goals are...
If you plan on turbocharging it you will need either a NF/NG bottom end to get an acceptable compression ratio. The MC bottom end will be too low compression and the MC2 can be made to work if you take some material off the pistons. Seen that done.
Of course you'll need alot of other goodies like a watermanifold, etc, etc.
Steve


----------

